# Introducing myself!



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello! I'm a dog trainer & breeder in South Carolina. I breed working Central Asian Shepherd Dogs for livestock guarding & personal protection. My co-breeder also breeds Nubian goats & a few Saanens. We also assist in fostering, evaluating, & transporting for Anatolian Shepherd rescue & Central Asian Shepherd rescue. She just gave me two bucks (they will be castrated in due time) that I am raising as pets & as puppy training goats so I can better evaluate my litters for livestock guardian work without having to drive them all the way to her farm. I'm also an avid backpacker & have been taking my dogs with me for years. They carry all of their own food, water, & gear & even earn trail dog titles. As a trainer & a backpacker, I naturally would like my goat boys to come along sometimes, too. Currently, Leroy Jenkins, a Nubian/Saanen cross, is 1 month old, & Fred, a Nubian, is almost 2 weeks old, so it will be awhile. At the moment they are still learning their way around the place & getting to know my guardian dogs, who are just loving having babies of their very own to protect from the coyotes & roaming dogs in the area. So for the time being I am here to learn about training, conditioning, gear, & safety.

Off to peruse the various threads!

~~Anna and Co.
Thunder Mountain Central Asian Shepherd Dogs
Working Livestock Guardian Dogs & Personal Protection Dogs
https://www.facebook.com/ThunderMountai ... epherdDogs


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Welcome! I look forward to hearing about your pack/lgd dogs.
And if you have questions about goat packing this is the forum
to be on.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi CASDOG, 

Welcome to the forum. I haven't been able to be here much lately... a lot going on. I always thought LGD was Large Guard Dog but recently discovered that it was Livestock Guarding Dog, although I can't imagine why you would use the livestock to guard the dog.

It is kind of like the signs on the street that says "Slow children playing". If I had slow children I am not sure I would advertise it on the street. 

If you have questions that no one else can answer here, just let me know. I can get you AN answer, but it may be worth exactly what you pay for it. 

I'm in the Crossroads of the west, so if you plan to pass through give me a shout.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

HAHA! I love the "SLOW CHILDREN PLAYING" signs!

Even better are the "SLOW MEN WORKING" signs. Ain't that the truth! You can always tell when they're working for the government and paid by the hour.

But my favorite road sign is the one that warns motorists of treacherous teeter-totter crossings.
[attachment=1:3uxbvtkx]Teeter-totter.jpg[/attachment:3uxbvtkx]

Then there's the sign Phil and I posted to warn people about the one-horned monster-beast lurking in our yard. 
[attachment=0:3uxbvtkx]Attack_Goat.jpg[/attachment:3uxbvtkx]

By the way, hi CASDOG1, and welcome to the pack goat forums! Sorry if I derailed your introduction thread! I'm good at that.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------

